# Seite in Seite einbinden ohne iframe



## Dave-BJ (12. März 2003)

Hi!!

Wie kann ich diesen chat ohne ein iframe in eine seite einbinden?

Aber das muss ma mit der URL machen. Mit <applet> bitte nicht!!!!

http://www.mircx.com/cgi-bin/irc.cgi?nickname=gast&channel=#derchannel&server=derserver&port=6667

Die url führt zu einem chat.
Ich habe zum chat ein paar buttons gemacht, wenn man auf die buttons klickt, werden bestimmte chatbefehle ausgeführt. Mit einem iframe funktionieren die buttons nicht.

THX


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. März 2003)

Wenn du das über die URL einbinden willst, kommst du um (i)Frames nicht herum... Ansonsten - wie du selbst gesagt hast via Applet. 

Ciao


----------



## Fabian H (12. März 2003)

Es gibt bei Netscape Layern eine Funktion zum einbinden externer Dateien.
Sonst könntest du es mit PHP versuchen (musst dann halt die doctype, html, head und body tags rausmachen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Es gibt bei Netscape Layern eine Funktion zum einbinden externer Dateien.*


Daran hatte ich auch gedacht. IMO ist das nicht nur Netscape spezifisch, sondern gehört zur CSS2 Spezifikation -> GeneratedContend. In wie weit diese Funktionen aber ausgereift sind, und von den Browsern unterstützt werden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...




> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Sonst könntest du es mit PHP versuchen (musst dann halt die doctype, html, head und body tags rausmachen. *


Dann hat er aber wieder das Problem, das er es nicht über die URL aufruft... 

Ciao


----------



## Nicmare (13. März 2003)

bei php brauch man <html> tags nich löschen. einfach an der stelle wo die seite reingeladen werden soll folgendes schreiebn: <?php include("chat.html"); ?>


----------



## Dave-BJ (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nicmare _
> *bei php brauch man <html> tags nich löschen. einfach an der stelle wo die seite reingeladen werden soll folgendes schreiebn: <?php include("chat.html"); ?> *



THX funktioniert das auch wenn ich ein CGI script einbinden will??


----------



## Nicmare (13. März 2003)

öm, weiß ich nicht. eigentlich nicht! weil cgi musste so ausführen wie es ist. also test.cgi   aber ich kenn mich mit cgi eigentlich kaum aus!


----------



## Fabian H (13. März 2003)

@Nicmare: Schon klar, dass das funktioniert, abba ich weis nicht, wie weit das kompatibel und valide ist, weil man dann ja praktisch so ne Datei hat:


```
<html>
<head>
bla bla blub
</head>
<body>

bla bla

    <html>
    <head>
    bla bla
    </head>
    <body>
    bla bla
    </body>
    </html>

bla bla
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Nicmare (13. März 2003)

meinste mit php oder was? also früher hab ich das auch mit nem doppelten head,html, body tag gemacht. lief topp. aber in die einzufügene datei lässte halt das zeugs raus und lässt nur das drin was innerhalb vom body tag stehen würde. dann brauch man für beide dateien zB auch nur ein css file. funzt suppa


----------

